# Middle of nowhere....



## 94accord (Nov 10, 2006)

So I was on a ride-along a few years back. We get this call to the middle of nowhere. NO contact on the radios, no contact with cellphones. Wow.. NOW I am in BFE! Well we get the call for a 91f that fell out of a wheelchair. We arrive on scene to find the woman in bed in the what is ALWAYAS a 120 degree house. While the two techs were working the patient up, I was asked to go abck and get another bag. On my way out, I was talking to the husband who was about 87 or so. I asked him, "Sir, can you tell me what happened?"  "Well my wife was out in the garden in her power wheelchair movin about and got stuck in the mud. So I backed up my truck, chained her to it and pulled her out..... she was doing great till she hit the edge of the driveway... then she just tipped right over (makaing the tipping motion with his hands)." he said. Trying to keep a straight face, I ask him, " Sir why did you chain your wife the the back of your truck?" His response.... " I could not get either of my tractors to start." I just about lost it after that... I was practicly useless. 

Oh well.. hope you enjoyed as much as I still enjoy telling that one.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 10, 2006)

Bless their hearts!!!  I think that's a great story!


----------



## DT4EMS (Nov 10, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Bless their hearts!!!  I think that's a great story!



Yep! Regardless of the story..................... end it with "Bless thier heart" and you are good to go!!   

Great story!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 10, 2006)

I worked with quite a few nurses from the south and it was great because we could have patients crazier then a bunch of bed bugs on a full moon, the patients  would be so dam mean, nasty and anything else you would want to say;:censored: :censored: :censored:  and the these nurses would say "you can say anything you want, but always end it with "bless their heart", then you don't go to hell!  I so love the souls from the south!! ^_^


----------



## Jon (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice!!! That is great!!!!!


----------



## sarahharter (Nov 11, 2006)

sounds like something that would happen in my area! i live in EBF PA and that sorta stuff always seems to happen especially around the high farming areas. ohh wait that is like the whole area.


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2006)

sarahharter said:


> sounds like something that would happen in my area! i live in EBF PA and that sorta stuff always seems to happen especially around the high farming areas. ohh wait that is like the whole area.


Welcome back, Sarah!


----------



## TheDoll (Nov 12, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> I worked with quite a few nurses from the south and it was great because we could have patients crazier then a bunch of bed bugs on a full moon, the patients  would be so dam mean, nasty and anything else you would want to say;:censored: :censored: :censored:  and the these nurses would say "you can say anything you want, but always end it with "bless their heart", then you don't go to hell!  I so love the souls from the south!! ^_^


i love anything that keeps me outta hell! i say "bless your/his/her heart" all of the time! then again, i've done a lotta things that have probably sealed my fate in the fire. hell, right now i'm having what i call a salvation cocktail! 
<---not a bible thumper, but full of catholic guilt


----------

